# Come learn about training a versatile Hunting dog



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Spring dog training season is nearly here

The Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA chapter will be hosting a NAVHDA information session and puppy meet and greet for people interesting in training a versatile hunting dog

Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA is the local Utah chapter of the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association

Where: Saratoga Springs.
When: Feb 16th from 6 to 9 pm
For Who: Anyone who already owns or is considering a versatile hunting dog

(https://www.navhda.org/registry/versatile-hunting-dog-breeds)

For more information jump in the FB group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/

We are focused on helping new and experienced owners train versatile hunting companions to hunt waterfowl, upland game and other disciplines

https://www.navhda.org/


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Where in Saratoga Springs?


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Summerhill Equestrian & Event Center 8194 Coyote Creek Saratoga Springs, Ut 84045


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Jump in the facebook group to ask questions as well


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I’m not on Facebook. Is this a free event?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm liking the PP representation down there! Sweatervest chapter indeed. Way to keep it classy Wasatch


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes it is a free event

Information and contacts for folks with versatile breed who may be interested in NAVHDA


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking around the site and I'm curious as to why Labradors aren't included in the list of breeds for NAVDA. Does anyone know the reasoning behind it?

Thanks,


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

mycoltbug said:


> Looking around the site and I'm curious as to why Labradors aren't included in the list of breeds for NAVDA. Does anyone know the reasoning behind it?
> 
> Thanks,


The NAVHDA system of training and testing is for versatile hunting breeds, which the organization defines as "the dog that is bred and trained to dependably hunt and point game, to retrieve on both land and water, and to track wounded game on both land and water."

Where labs fall short is primarily the "bred and trained to dependably hunt and point game" and perhaps a bit on the tracking as well. Labs are bred and trained primarily as retrievers on both land and water, and are very well suited to that purpose.

And yes there are "pointing labs," I had one myself and thought at the time she could go stride for stride with any of the "pointers" --but now after working with a true pointing dog of my own and helping many others of the versatile breeds work theirs I have to admit that my pointing lab was a poor imitation of that skill.

I don't know about the Wasatch chapter, but up here in Alaska we let anybody who wants to sign up for our training classes do so (and we've had a few labs try to keep up from time to time). But they can't run their dog in the tests, as the organization has its rules. Just like every other dog organization basically.


----------

